# I said I said, Boy!



## jwbryson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Silly photo of a chicken...







[/URL] I Said Boy!! by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


EDIT: Don't blink!  Playing chicken with a chicken...






[/URL] Playing Chicken by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

i think you got his good side


----------



## ronlane (Jun 10, 2013)

frommrstomommy, got to pick on you a bit. I think the chicken is a girl, so, "her good side". If it were a he, it would be a rooster. Yeah, I know, details, details, details.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

ronlane said:


> frommrstomommy, got to pick on you a bit. I think the chicken is a girl, so, "her good side". If it were a he, it would be a rooster. Yeah, I know, details, details, details.



im a city girl.. theres my excuse. lol


----------



## ronlane (Jun 10, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy, got to pick on you a bit. I think the chicken is a girl, so, "her good side". If it were a he, it would be a rooster. Yeah, I know, details, details, details.
> ...




Excuse excepted. heck I know some country folks that wouldn't get it right either


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2013)

"Fortunately, I keep ma'h feathers numbered for just such as occasion!"


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

ronlane said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



i definitely typed he and then thought hmm wonder if its a she? i then dropped a mental "f it.." lol


----------



## ronlane (Jun 10, 2013)

It's all about the comb.


----------



## Elfstop (Jun 11, 2013)

Except for Orientals like Shamos, Asils, Malays which have a very little comb...Modern and Old English Gamefowl are "dubbed" (cut off) for fighting. Had to throw that in there..lol.


----------



## baturn (Jun 11, 2013)

All this talk of chicken has me thinking....fried or BBQ'd?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 11, 2013)

baturn said:


> All this talk of chicken has me thinking....fried or BBQ'd?



Why or? I saw an episod of diner,drive-in's and dives where a guy bbq'd and then deep fried his chicken. Worth a try.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 11, 2013)

Not *quite* the spittin' image, but close enough!






I tried to find one with my favorite Foghorn quote: "Boy, I say, BOY, you're about to exceed the limits of my medication!"  :lmao: :lmao: That stuff was NOT written for the kiddos!


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 11, 2013)

hah, #1 is great!


----------



## deeky (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice shots.  Both are hens - can tell by the feathers.  I'm a city boy as well, but know it from my other major hobby - fishing......


----------

